# Should a stallion be on a livery yard?



## jodssukari1 (23 December 2012)

Not to sure if this is in the right category and not sure if it has already been asked. Anyways..

I'm up at a small DIY yard. We don't really have a YM just someone who sort of delegates. The YO isn't too bothered about what we do as long as it's nothing dangerous etc.

About a year ago a yearling colt has came up and the owners aren't getting him cut. He's now reaching his second birthday and is starting to get what his job is going to be.

We only have electric fencing that's at most 3ft high. We have a few mares up there but only i ride everyday and past his field. My mare is currently in season and won't walk past him as he charges to the fence bucking and broncing to try and get to her.

Is there an unspoken rule that colts are supposed to go to stud farms or is it acceptable for them to stay around.

Whenever they bring him in from the field they have to ask everyone, yep, EVERYONE to put their horses in the stables as he tries to mount and they can just about hold him. He's becoming a real bother.

I can't ride in the school because he just gallops from end to end of his field and without ripping my mares mouth out i just can't do anything with her. 

I can't speak to his owners because they're bullies, i'm only 18. Anything you say they know better and shout you down. Extremely selfish also.

Any help much appreciated?.


----------



## EstherYoung (23 December 2012)

There's two issues here.

1) Whether this livery yard is properly set up to keep an entire in a way that he can be safe and be a horse. Stallions aren't ogres and if they are brought up properly they are just horses, but they do need decent fencing, a bit of thought put into their living arrangements, and a competent handler. From what you've said it doesn't sound like this is an ideal situation for this young colt or that the owners have the measure of him.

2) Whether you need to do some work with your mare to get her listening to you more when things kick off. You never know when you're going to meet a stallion out riding, or when you're going to have to ride past a horse that gallops up to the fence. So there may be a bit of homework for you to do too.


----------



## jodssukari1 (24 December 2012)

That's exactly what i'm worried about. The yard owner is bothered at all about anything to do with the yard we are all left to get on with it. Which up until now hasn't ever been a problem. I worry because he seems too much of a horse for them to handle, don't get me wrong i know pretty much nothing about youngsters but i know when someone is struggling with a horse. As for my mare, i agree. I've only had her a few months and rescued her from travellers. She was abused as a broodmare so is terrified around stallions really. I honestly am for what to do.

I really don't think they're being fair on him either. It must be infuriating for him to know that he should be covering a mare but he just can't get to one! He has no other colts to play with either, which in my opinion he should do. Thank you for your help!


----------



## EstherYoung (24 December 2012)

As far as your mare goes, if she'll long rein that might be a good start to get her listening to you on the ground. Keep her at the end of the school away from her wannabe suitor and include lots of turns and transitions to keep her focussed on you, and then work on getting closer to the side where boyo is running around. His presence may not be ideal but use it as a schooling opportunity, particularly if you know she's got issues that you need to work through.

Nb There is a colt of the same age at our livery yard and he's actually been turned out with our babies all summer. It's done him the world of good - they're all boys so no family planning issues, and he's settled to somewhere about 2/3rds of the way down the pecking order. But the important thing is he's learned to socialise. It must have been quite scary for his owner because he's a very well bred 'sports horse' colt who anywhere else would have been wrapped in cotton wool (and those boys do play rough at times), but I really admire her for doing the right thing and letting him grow up being a horse.


----------



## koeffee (25 December 2012)

I have many stallions and colts on a mixed yard, fencing is the key,it has to be good enough, if he gets out they are liable, also if he is rising 2 and being a **** and everyone has to do stuff to make it ok for the colt owner then im sorry he needs his nuts off? my boys are mannerly and polite, manners are important and if he is being a **** then he isnt stallion material if they cant handle him the nuts off!! sorry its christmas and 1230 and im merry but hope it comes across ok?!!


----------



## ribbons (25 December 2012)

Trouble is he's not a stallion who is handled well and knows the rules. He's a bolshy young colt who's owners sound inexperienced with entires. He's only going to get worse.
Fencing is totally inadequate and it's only a matter of time before the obvious happens. Try and find a way to make sure they and land owner know they will be liable if an accident happens (injury or mating) for vetinerary costs etc. If you point out to the land owner his responsibilities you may find he will change his attitude to the situation.


----------



## wyrdsister (25 December 2012)

Honestly? I'd move. Of the 5 yards I've been on over the years, 3 have had at least one sometimes two stallions on them. All have been beautifully behaved, knew the difference between an outing to cover a mare and being able to come out hacking, travel with, ride and lead with, even simply lead in hand with mares. I should also perhaps include one of my own, who was cut at 10 after being a stud stallion, and never really lost his mental balls along with his actual ones. All were saintly and had been trained to be so - nothing like the one you're describing! 

However, my boy would've gone straight over or through 3' of electric fencing without a second thought - and did before we dug up his history. All of the yards I was on that had stallions considered it their responsibility to ensure that the stallions were securely fenced in and not close enough to the mares to be tempted. Some lived with a gelding or two as companions, some alone. The one and only place that eventually let the fencing slip so that the stallion got in with the mares, I left immediately. It wasn't worth the risk to my horses (including my ex-stallion!) to stay. If getting out of there is an option, do it.


----------



## Clodagh (25 December 2012)

You really need to get your mare out of there before the spring, it sounds a nightmare.


----------



## crabbymare (25 December 2012)

I would be asking if the yard owner has insurance cover for a horse that the owners admit they cannot control (by making everyone get their horses out of the way they are admitting it) as he may well find that he could be liable as few insurances will cover that scenario. generally there is no problem with having stallions on yards and in many cases if they have been bought up properly they can be turned out with geldings but the yard must have proper fencing and must have staff and other liveries who have the knowlege to handle the stallions and also how to arrange the yard so that its safe and people don't do stupid things like leaving a mare in season tied up outside a stallions stable


----------



## sporthorseP (25 December 2012)

I've been brought up with stallions, from time I was 3-11 we had 6 stallions at stud and at home with us along with 50 mares. We then has a TB stallion stand with us and a Welsh D, who i used to ride aged 16. My Dad brought them upto be mannerly and respectful. He would say this colt needs to be cut, he can't handle his tackle and with an inexperienced handler is down right dangerous. Not
Much point keeping him entire unless he is truly truly exceptional- sounds like he simply does not have the temp to be a sire Move yards in the new year. Sounds absolute chaos!!!!!


----------



## ritajennings (26 December 2012)

You could not find a better mannered horse than Archie but he was still always on the look out for crumpet from the age of rising 2 , he has been know to jump a 5'6" high by 4'6" wide hedge from a stand still on our land when he has smelt or heard something, and that is with a companion in with him, hence he now has a 7'6" high electric fence as well as a hedge and post and rail around his whole 6 acre field.


----------



## jodssukari1 (26 December 2012)

His breedings aparently make him a Grade A stallion and so she won't risk putting him at a stud yard with other colts incase he gets booted in the knees and does damage. 

I'm overly panicking as he is now reaching through his fencing just to eat grass. Thank you all so much for your help i'll take it all on board and if i have to moving will be the last option.

Thanks again, merry christmas.


----------



## Lgd (28 December 2012)

I'm sorry but the manners alone (or lack of!) would mean the snip. 
Bloodlines alone do not make something a top grade stallion.

I have a rising 3yo entire and he socialises with the geldings nicely (he is bottom of the heap  ) and we do not organise yard life round his balls. His stable is next to the arena as is one of the fields he goes in. The girls get ridden when he is in or out. 
He has been stuck in with the bad weather but still leads politely to and from the arena for his exercise. If I could not handle him safely he would be a gelding by now.


----------



## cruiseline (30 December 2012)

I have 3 stallions in a livery yard at the moment and they are housed in an american barn facing my 3 mares! One of the stallions is used for breeding (during the season) and I have no problems what so ever because they are all mannerly. However, if the fencing was not adequate or the facilities and other livery owners were not understanding of the risks in having adult stallions around, I would not have considered stabling them there. At the last count there were 9 stallions housed at the yard.


----------



## Rollin (30 December 2012)

It is much easier to livery stallions in Continental Europe.  There does not seem to be the same angst as in the UK.  I have sent both my CB and Shagya stallion to trainers in France, where they have mares, youngstock and liveries, with never a problem - all electric fencing.

My own small stud has all electric fencing, two strands, except for the road side boundary which is post and rail.

I have 14 horses, two stallions, two geldings, the rest are mares and fillies.

I do have a strict regime for turnout and bringing in for the safety of everyone, myself included,  other than that I don't find it difficult.  Both stallions are stabled in loose boxes with talk grills, the CB beside his favourite mare and the Shagya beside his dam.  Their turnout is at opposite sides of the farm but still close to the mares.


----------



## scotia2k7 (5 January 2013)

...much has been made of the stallion part of the issue & little about a seasoning mare! Mares are often far more hormonal than stallions, harder to handle from both the ground & under saddle - swaying bums, lifting tails, squirting, squatting & reversing into mares & geldings alike - all behaviours batted away as " ach, she's in season". Ever listened to two mares screaming at each other & the battle scars they will inflict just to stand near a gelding! 

Stallions, like any horse require respect, manners & solid, consistent & considerate handling - Not lambasting due to some archaic lore that deems them hard to handle, unruly or out of control. The owners of this young entire are at fault, as might be the livery yard in not safekeeping ALL horses on their premises. Have worked with stallions most of my adult life & owned several. My current is rising five & walks in & out to the field with his mum.


----------



## scotia2k7 (5 January 2013)

...much has been made of the stallion part of the issue & little about a seasoning mare! Mares are often far more hormonal than stallions, harder to handle from both the ground & under saddle - swaying bums, lifting tails, squirting, squatting & reversing into mares & geldings alike - all behaviours batted away as " ach, she's in season". Ever listened to two mares screaming at each other & the battle scars they will inflict just to stand near a gelding! 

Stallions, like any horse require respect, manners & solid, consistent & considerate handling - Not lambasting due to some archaic lore that deems them hard to handle, unruly or out of control. The owners of this young entire are at fault, as might be the livery yard in not safekeeping ALL horses on their premises. Have worked with stallions most of my adult life & owned several. My current is rising five & walks in & out to the field with his mum.


----------



## noobs31 (5 January 2013)

EstherYoung said:



			As far as your mare goes, if she'll long rein that might be a good start to get her listening to you on the ground. Keep her at the end of the school away from her wannabe suitor and include lots of turns and transitions to keep her focussed on you, and then work on getting closer to the side where boyo is running around. His presence may not be ideal but use it as a schooling opportunity, particularly if you know she's got issues that you need to work through.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the first idea about two entire horses of the opposite sex in close proximity?!  The OP does not have a problem with her mare!  The problem is the keeping of the colt.  It is utterly unsuitable and only a matter of time before there is an "accident" - of the pregnancy or serious injury type!

Longreining by a stallion...I suggest you try that one yourself.  I've never heard of anything so irresponsible.  When sex and hormones come into play you need to know what you are doing.  I don't believe the OP has any problems with her mare she needs to "fix" as you've implied.

OP I'd move.  I've been on a yard with mature entires before, not a problem as both their owners were experienced stud owners.  If you can't get something done via the YO/YM/the owner (either they get it cut, learn to handle it, move it FAR away from the mares, or move off the yard completely) I'd have to look to move I'm afraid


----------

